# Any group in Baton Rouge?



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello!! I was wondering if there is any group/club in Baton Rouge or if anyone would be interested in forming one, so our puppies could meet and have lots of fun! 
:dothewave:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Andrea, not in LA, but I wanted to welcome you most heartily to SM!


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

almitra said:


> Andrea, not in LA, but I wanted to welcome you most heartily to SM!


 
Aw.. thank you so much!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Not in LA but good luck with forming a group. I am jealous of all the SM'ers that live so close to one another! If you ever travel to Houston, Texas then give Rudy and I a shout! He is always looking for new friends to annoy, I mean play with.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! I'm not in Baton Rouge, but I am in Kenner. At one time, I think we did have a few members in the Baton Rouge area. Maybe they'll see your post with a bump. 

Linda


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> Not in LA but good luck with forming a group. I am jealous of all the SM'ers that live so close to one another! If you ever travel to Houston, Texas then give Rudy and I a shout! He is always looking for new friends to annoy, I mean play with.


hehe, ok, sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

sophie said:


> Welcome to SM! I'm not in Baton Rouge, but I am in Kenner. At one time, I think we did have a few members in the Baton Rouge area. Maybe they'll see your post with a bump.
> 
> Linda


yeah, that would be nice!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

We're in Baton Rouge! Really missing the Meetup group we used to belong to in NYC, too. It was so much fun watching all those malts run in circles together. I've wondered sometimes if we could get one together here. The only dog Meetup in BR (I think) is the cajun dogs group, and they're some pretty big dogs.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, I'm in the Baton Rouge area. I posted this same thing a while back but didn't get any bites. I've never belonged to any meetup group before, but Chloe and I would love to join :yahoo:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I live in Ohio but my husband is working in Gulfport, Ms. He is getting ready to go to Baton Rouge next. I plan on going there in January for a couple of months. Once I know for sure and when, I'll get in touch. It would be fun to meet for a play day. My girls would love it.


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay! I wonder if there are any more of us.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

njdrake said:


> I live in Ohio but my husband is working in Gulfport, Ms. He is getting ready to go to Baton Rouge next. I plan on going there in January for a couple of months. Once I know for sure and when, I'll get in touch. It would be fun to meet for a play day. My girls would love it.


Will you still be in Baton Rouge in January?? Looking forward to a play day :chili:


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

mommatee said:


> Will you still be in Baton Rouge in January?? Looking forward to a play day :chili:


hey i live in Baton Rouge, so if you are ever around, we can meet so our cuties can play! 

Just today saw your post!


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

lets do it!!! 


Now the weather is nice! They will have fun!!!


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

oh, this picture is so cute! 
Have you been to the Burbank dog park?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

We're jealous! We want a play date but we're down in Miami! Anyone in Miami? Think I'm going to go start a Miami thread, see if I get any bites!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

The Burbank park is supposed to be really nice, isn't it? I've been wanting to go for a long time. It was closed for renovations last year, I think.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never been to any of the dog parks. Lets set a date.


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

Definitely! We're here most weekends, and I work from home, so it's not hard to schedule things on weekdays either. Does anyone want to meet before January? (I mean, we can still do January too!) The cool weather is so nice right now! The last time I took Farley to a dog meet up at a park, it was the middle of the summer in Florida and they all just lay there panting.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm out, i'm in the UK  would love to meet other maltese lovers.... They aren't the most popular dogs here, I sure don't know why though  x


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

RudyRoo said:


> Not in LA but good luck with forming a group. I am jealous of all the SM'ers that live so close to one another! If you ever travel to Houston, Texas then give Rudy and I a shout! He is always looking for new friends to annoy, I mean play with.


My sister and brother in law live in Houston! They have like the opposite of a Maltese an Italian greyhound. He is their baby! Haha he's pretty hilarious he's small but so skinny and long legs lol. I don't go often to visit but I'm sure if I ever do my two would love to annoy/play with Rudy as well haha!!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

BeautyBoy said:


> I'm out, i'm in the UK  would love to meet other maltese lovers.... They aren't the most popular dogs here, I sure don't know why though  x


Well, thanks for letting us know not to expect you, Brenda!  It's a shame you live so far away! Apparently they're not too popular around Louisiana either.


----------



## Gigiosaldini (Jul 22, 2011)

I would love to meet, Burbank or any other park!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a heads up......don't know if any opening left, but a photographer will be at Petco on Siegen this weekend.


----------



## jambetmaltese (Nov 1, 2009)

Gigiosaldini said:


> Hello!! I was wondering if there is any group/club in Baton Rouge or if anyone would be interested in forming one, so our puppies could meet and have lots of fun!
> :dothewave:


 The Maltese Club of Greater Miami, Inc will be hosting THE Maltese Specialty at the South Florida Fairgrounds, March 9, 2012. We welcome All Maltese Owner's to come to the show's and get involved with your local Maltese breed club. Feel free to contact me by email [email protected] Betty


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I am about 30 minutes from Baton Rouge, and I would love a meet up!!


----------

